# Gonna buid a 1023.....



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

Think I'm gonna go 25, 16, 12, 10, 10, 10, 10tip.

anyway....can someone give me the barrel size for the tip? Thanks.

Also, if anyone owns/has built this one, throw in two cents.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

try a 6.5 tube.... Ward just a bit of advice I got from Jim at Hatteras Jack....Start with your stripper guide and use down to what the smallest guide you will have is. So if your going from 25, go 25 20 16 12 10 10 10tip. That 20 will help taper some of that slap down on the line better for the 16, and so forth. If somebody you trust told you that spacing then by all means use it, just passing along some info Jim told me. Good luck! Thats an unbeleivable rod for glassminnows. You remember what Ryan, you and I were talking about with those spanish the other day....


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*I told him my guides sizes.*

But what the heck do I know...Im just a rookie!

Hey, it worked for me....

You know ward, th emore I look at numbers they all seem to blur. I still think I need to look at that rod tommorow to get it right. There's no telling.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*I told him as well*

25 20 16 12 12 12

Ward you might want to mention that this is a Spinning rod with single foot guides.

30 20 16 12 12 12 would probably be even better


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

running 12s on out would work well too.....not saying youre wrong by any means Ryan, I know yours works, Ive seen it in action......Jeb....12's would probably work great too....more clearance for leader knots and the like. I cant remember who I got my numbers from.....Jim or Clyde at that point in time. I did mine in the single foot wih a stradic 4000 and it throws like a champ


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

*My first post on this thread*

I gave what I thought I would do, (this was based on what a few different people had told me) I knew I wasn't gonna use 8s but ya'll think 10 is too small? Decisions...Decisions... 

Jeb, you are right. the more info I can give, the better.

I am gonna be running 30lb mono shocker on 20lb braid using BT to double uni for connection.

Right now, after all the thought and input, I'm thinking...30 25 20 16 12 10 10tip...

If Clyde sees this and makes a suggestion, I will make his call the final decision...

Thanks everyone for the help.


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

The first set up you listed could actually be used as a "dual rung" set up if you pay close attention to your guide spaceing. 

Personally, for spinning, I go 30, 20, 16, 12, 10, 10tip. I sometimes stay with all 12's on the tip, just depends on what mood I'm in. I suspect the 25 would work great with braid though if you want to save a little weight. 

Don't be afraid to try something different. And by all means, tape them on & cast it first!


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Man, Just tape some guides on there and go fishing....Its what I do in the spring. all the coooool Kids are doing it! (Doh!)

Hell, you really dont need a reel seat. If you tape it (the reel) on, you can play around with it too. By the way, you want me to bring up some old nasty Buck Shad?


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

thebeachcaster said:


> I gave what I thought I would do, (this was based on what a few different people had told me) I knew I wasn't gonna use 8s but ya'll think 10 is too small? Decisions...Decisions...
> 
> Jeb, you are right. the more info I can give, the better.
> 
> ...


Are you planning on running the shocker all the way to the reel, or just a few feet for grabbing/handling leader.

The reason I ask is if only braid is running thru the guides I would stay with 10's as the running guides out on the tip, and if you wanted to you could drop down to 8's. I know you said you wouldn't use 8's but I think you might get better performance out of it , at least casting wise.

However if you plan on running the mono shocker to the reel, then you will want 10's or 12's for passing the shock knot thru.

I set mine up with 10's and use 30 lb braid, and only a few feet of heavier mono on the end/ outside of the rod tip.

Good luck and let us know how it goes.

:fishing:


----------

